# Low temp setting on Masterbuilt dual fuel



## Stankpigeon (May 23, 2018)

Hey Guys, just recently got a Masterbuilt dual fuel vertical smoker. I am lovin it so far and now of course I am looking for ways to mod it to make it even better. I came across this video on youtube about achieving low temps on this unit and I wanted to put it to you guys to tell me if you think this idea is sound.  I tried it and you can indeed get a very low flame but was wondering if this is ok to do. I love this forum and am glad I found it.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2018)

Good video, my Smoke Vault has a similar setting on it, but as you said you have to watch the flame carefully in case it blows out. Some of the guys who you their gas smokers for sausage put a screw in every other burner hole so the flame can be a little stronger, but not generate nearly as much heat. There are a bunch of work arounds, but if your a serious sausage maker, you really can't beat an electric smoker with an AMNTS. 
Al


----------



## iburnedit (Jun 5, 2018)

I tried this method but i had a hard time dialing it in. I tried to get it to stay at 175F but it would either climb back up to 225F or go completely out. I bought one of those needle valve regulator kits which i am hoping will give me more steady results. I am also looking into a way to keep temps low when using charcoal instead of propane. I like to use a full chimey of charcoal for the first hour of a cook as it give me better color and i like the smoke flavor better using a 1/4 handful of pellets thrown in every 10 min or so for that first hour. Problem is, i cant seem to get the temp below 300F using a full chimney. Using less then a chimney doesn't give me as good a color. I was thinking a pan full of ceramic briquettes might help lower the temp and keep it more stable but im purely guessing.


----------

